# It's not too late guys!



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

At the age of 49 I decided that I was getting tired of feeling tired. Sick of my 38 inch waist, about 2 stone over weight and lots of aches and pains. I also used to have quite a restricted movement in my neck when looking over my shoulder driving.

Plan - joined the local gym with my 18 year old son. (He sometimes misses a visit - I don't) It cost me 5 quid a week. I used to be sporty when younger but like most dropped it.

The first few times it was bloody hard work. Felt a bit of a prat measured against all of the younger guys in there.

Now? 12 months later?

Lost 20 pounds - no diet, In fact I eat a *lot *more now. Two inches gone off waist. Man boobs nearly gone. Old jeans fall off me now. 2 inches on my chest. Am using nearly three times the weights I did when I started and push much heavier weights than a lot of the 20 somethings in the gym. I feel *so much *better now. My son has beefed up and he loves it. My best friend after months of relentlessly taking the p*ss has now joined and comes with me. He is more dedicated than me and has dropped 5 pounds in 3 weeks!

I pay 5 quid a week and go every other night for just over an hour. So that's the princely dedication of 4 hours a week.

My aim over next few months is to drop another 2 inches off my waist - if I don't it doesn't really matter.

Why am I posting this? Because there will be hundreds of guys in here roughly my age who think they can't do anything like this. You're wrong fellas. Get your asses down there. Don't worry what anyone thinks. Don't spend a lot. Don't overdo it. Don't miss a session.
Do have a laugh. Do feel smug when your old clothes don't fit. Do get a mate to join in.

I'm not an evangelist or a health freak. I like a curry, a beer and a good film like other blokes.

Come back in here in 6 months and tell me I was wrong. (It flies by).

All the best

Paul

PS - Don't bleeding use the "_He's 50 I'm 60 _" excuse either. Get it done!


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Yup, agree what Paul says. I've only got myself down to his "before" figures so far, but to get there have lost 6 inches off my waist and 55 pounds off the scales since December. I'm now merely overweight instead of obese. I _have_ been dieting and have the assistance of a prescription weight loss drug, but what's made the difference is bloody hard work down the gymn. It's horrible at first...indeed can be horrible even now...but the days where it's really hard work and you really struggle to do your intended routine are the days you walk (stagger!) away feeling you've really accomplished something.

Top tip : go first thing in a morning and there are far less of those types who don't need to be in the gymn anyway.

Top tip 2 : nobody there will think you're a lard-a*se. If you're "generously proportioned", you'll be given "nuff respect" for at least getting there & having a go.

Paul


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Good on yer fella!
And it does'nt have to be a gym, there's all sorts of sport/excercise you can take up - jogging/running, walking,cycling (my current specialisation), swimming, etc etc. 
I've always kept fit so never been 'too' overweight despite my user name :wink: 
As said above the first few weeks will be the hardest but when you start to feel the benefits it will get easier - you may even start to enjoy it


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

`GYM
Isn`t that a new word for torture chambre. And one has to pay to enter.

At the age of 60 I found myself overweight and unfit .
Remedy, walk more eat less. No stodge McDonalds etc. Cut down on alcohol.
Cheap and it works.
Half a stone gone only another half to go.

Whilst dismanting a rockery and waterfall yesterday I trapped a nerve in my back.

Dave p


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Oh Dave, surely Lady P ought to be doing the landscaping, you are too busy for that.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Lost*

I am very active at work and at home. That is physical labour.

But I rarely get time to cycle or swim these days.

I have tended to stay the same size.

But I have reduced my portion sizes and don't drink alcohol in the week now.

I have lost a fair amount already.

TM


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My local small gym at the cricket and hockey club has quiet a few of us "mature" guys in there during the morning sessions..
I'm one of the younger at 52... One guy is 73 !! and he's in when i get there and still there when i come out.!!!
However, i dont seem to get into the swing during the summer. Prefer to be in the garden or walking when we are away at rallies..


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

"I'm one of the younger at 52... One guy is 73 !! "

There's a guy at my gym - he's just into his 60's and he's got a phenomenal build on him. (I mean phenomenal as well) 

He only goes in there maybe 3 or 4 times a week and when I spoke to him he let it drop he doesn't diet and has been working out about 5 years. If I say Linford Christie this will give you an idea about his physique - it really is incredible when you consider he pretty much qualifies for a bus pass.

To be honest he does really work his *rse off in there though, he doesn't just trot on a treadmill for 20mins and pop home. He also mentioned once that he had been fed up with being a blob in his 50's ! (his words not mine).

I used to think that once the 'fewked at 40' stage had been hit we were in decline but speaking to this guy and seeing him is a revelation and would make any bloke in his 50's sit up and think. 
Sometimes I think our ''group tend to be a bit overlooked. Women have hundreds of magazines for their various age groups, women power, cougar films, web sites etc maybe it's time we started focussing on us a wee bit more.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Time*

Tantric Sex helps (or so I am told) Mrs TM says she has not got the time.

:wink:


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

Tantric sex hey?

Since the wife's back operation we are heavily into S and M.

She Snores and I Masturbate.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

sparky20006 said:


> there's a guy at my gym - he's just into his 60's and he's got a phenomenal build on him. (I mean phenomenal as well)
> 
> would make any bloke in his 50's sit up and think.


Would'nt make me sit up - I'm more into 'fitness' rather than building muscle.


----------



## MalanCris (Apr 2, 2007)

Had to give up the gym after develpoing Rotator Cuff Syndrome - bloody painful  I now spend an hour each evening walking the dog.


----------

